

Need US work permit? Hide your Masters - better chance on a GED. - jenntoda
http://tpmmuckraker.talkingpointsmemo.com/2012/06/obama_policy_will_grant_immunity_to_young_immigran.php

======
jenntoda
800,000 people to be granted work permits based solely on their age. Yet only
85,000 people are granted work permits based on their professional
qualifications. Oh, and by the way, 20,000 of the 85,000 must attain a
Master's degree or higher. In the mean time, tech companies are hurting from a
talent war and the H1B quota for the year got maxed out in 2-months. I find it
odd that a qualified professional who a company would hire due to lack of
comparable US talent will not be allowed in the country; yet an unqualified
person can be granted a work permit (without the need of an actual job offer?)
based on age.

------
kirillzubovsky
800,000 pro-Obama voters in one blink. not bad!

